# substrate question



## fisheyes1986 (Jul 15, 2005)

I have a 55 gal and am getting ready to move so when i have to take the tank down i was going to replace the substrate. Right now i have regular gravel and was wondering what would be a good substrate for me. Eco-complete, flourite, turface, aquatic plant soil? I'm very confused. I dose fert. but i don't really want to have to worrie about plant tabs unless i have to. Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome, Fisheyes  

No matter what substrate you use down the road you will need to use root tabs. However if you want to start off with a nutrient rich substrate go with either Eco or Flourite. How long the nutrients last have not been determined, if memory serves me right.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Why would one have to use root tabs down the line if they are dosing the watercolumn?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I would go with Flourite, simply because no-one has ever had any complaints with it regarding plant growth or changing water parameters; the only problem it has is the color and the cloudiness. 

If the color is a problem, you change it by covering it with any colored gravel. Don't use sand as it will slowly make its way to the bottom. As for the cloudiness, just wet the bags and let them dry in the sun. Then use.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Why would one have to use root tabs down the line if they are dosing the watercolumn?


This is the way I look at it... Most people don't adequately dose the water column in the fist place, so the extra nutrients is needed for the plants roots. On the other hand if you are dosing the water column adequately than you do not need to use root tabs, since the plants will take all their nutrients through their leaves. With that said I still like to use root tabs just for a back up, ex specially on heavy root feeders.


----------

